# ABS/ESP Coding



## StefanA6 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello,

I Have an 2002 A6 Quattro 2.5 180hp TDI with RS6 brakes.
The ABS/ESP is not coded correctly, it is still coded for what I assume were once te original brakes.
When I try to code following the instructions in the Faq it doens't work, the new coding isn't saved.
Do I need another login or what could I try ?
I want to correct the coding because I have the feeling that the ABS comes in way before the tires start to slide when braking.

Thanks in advance

B.R

Stefan


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

If it won't accept the coding that's probably because your ABS module doesn't have the program for that setup. You may need to swap in a module from an RS6 to get the right program. Not sure if its the same as the TDI though.

Will it take a coding for an S6? That has slightly bigger brakes than the TDI so it might improve things


----------

